# Perfect Dark cloaking XBLA in March



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

4J Studios' update of Rare's venerated shooter arrives on Microsoft's online platform next month for $10. Get the full article at GameSpot

 "Perfect Dark cloaking XBLA in March" was posted by Tom Magrino on Fri, 12 Feb 2010 12:23:14 -0800


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

YES YES YES and YES.

PD with no slow down and hopefully slightly spruced up graphics. Fly by Remote Rockets and laptop guns FTW!!

I just hope they do it justice with the port!


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Absolutely cant wait for this one. Its a great game in and of itself but it is also prbably as close as we will ever get to Goldeneye on the 360


----------

